# Cannot use Elements 13 as secondary editor to Photoshop CC



## Sodapop (May 18, 2015)

I am unable to choose Elements 13 as a second choice as an editor after Photoshop CC. In LR edit in, and next below the CC choice, is edit in Elements 13.exe. When I choose that Element.exe Elements  opens up but no photo appears. I tried going to edit properties external editing but  it would not let me re choose Elements 13. Is the exe suffix the problem? Before I had two Elements choices, one with and one without the exe. Never had a problem with the non exe choice before installing Photoshop. Now there is no other choice,

 I am learning Photoshop and that is going well, but it would be nice if I could fall back on elements if needed. 

Windows 8.1 Desktop PC.


Thanks in advance foor your usual great help

soda


----------



## Rob_Cullen (May 19, 2015)

A similar problem I have experienced on a WIn-8.1 laptop. Photoshop-CC would not open images from the Edit-in menu..
On advice from an Adobe chat session, I had to un-install ALL adobe programs and re-install. (In my case that was LR-CC2015, PS-CC2014, and Bridge-CC)

Re: the exe suffix- I doubt that is a problem- might just have been a 'View' option in Windows making the difference.
Can you select the Elements preset in the Preferences > External Editing dialog, then delete all the references to it, and try again.
I know Mac computer users can have trouble selecting the correct program file. See http://www.texaschicksblogsandpics.com/lightroom-photoshop-elements-edit-in-issues/


----------



## Sodapop (May 19, 2015)

*Cant move from Lightroom to Elements 13*

That did not do it. When leaving LR it makes a copy and asks the usual 3 questons then opens Elements. But no photo appears. Maybe that I have to reinstall Elements but that may mess up Photoshop, which I still want as the primary go to editor from LR. What do you think?



I-See-Light said:


> A similar problem I have experienced on a WIn-8.1 laptop. Photoshop-CC would not open images from the Edit-in menu..
> On advice from an Adobe chat session, I had to un-install ALL adobe programs and re-install. (In my case that was LR-CC2015, PS-CC2014, and Bridge-CC)
> 
> Re: the exe suffix- I doubt that is a problem- might just have been a 'View' option in Windows making the difference.
> ...


----------



## Sodapop (May 19, 2015)

[Went to the link you provided and it had the answer. Thanks soo much. I was picking the Elements overall folder and not the subfolder "Adobe Photoshop Elements 13"


soda


----------



## Rob_Cullen (May 20, 2015)

I am pleased you have it going.
Not being an Elements user, I had crossed fingers for you!
So the article applies to Windows installs also?


----------



## Sodapop (May 20, 2015)

Yes. it took me right to the problem. Thanks again




soda



I-See-Light said:


> I am pleased you have it going.
> Not being an Elements user, I had crossed fingers for you!
> So the article applies to Windows installs also?


----------

